# How should I upgrade my setup?



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi folks,

I've been lurking for a little while and have gotten some great advice on the forum (thanks!), which led me to my current setup - a Gaggia Baby class and a cheap Krups grinder. Apart from a Rancilio Silvia wand upgrade everything else is stock on the Gaggia included basket and tamper. The grinder was just what I could afford at the time.

I get good coffee from my setup that I very much enjoy, but I struggle with inconsistent flavour and my frothy milk is pretty poor despite following guides. This is almost certainly due to user error and complete incompetence rather than my equipment, but as a general rule I prefer to blame outside factors before looking to better myself and grow as a person.

I've set myself a budget of £200-£250 to upgrade my equipment. As a borderline simpleton I'm struggling to work out where best to spend my ill-gotten money - I'm thinking a better grinder, basket and tamper, but don't know how to split my budget between the three. What would you guys suggest? Is there anything else I should do, like sell the Gaggia Baby and buy a different machine?

TIA

Sven


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know much about the Baby, most people on here would recommend the Classic, but my advice would be to spend £250 on a new grinder.

Choice is a secondhand commercial tank like a Mazzer Super Jolly or one of the other Mazzers (check the for sale section here and Ebay, plenty around), a new Eureka like the Manuale (£249) or a maybe a Specialita (£355) if you could stretch to it (see BlackCat Coffee for both) or a new hand grinder like the 1Zpresso JX or JX Pro (£150-£180). If your tamper is rubbish get a Motta one for £20. BlackCat do those too.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Depends on the exact model of baby some are a classic in a plastic case, I too would say grinder £259 gets you a mignon which is the entry point for espresso grinders, that and 9bar opv (may or may not be possible on your machine) is the best bang for buck after that it's fine tuning technique, baskets, tampers, pid etc

is this your machine https://www.mrbean2cup.co.uk/spare-parts/gaggia/gaggia-new-baby-06-class-sin031m-ri8157

Looks like it only has pressurised baskets 🤔

https://www.guide2coffee.com/guide-2-coffee-1/2012/06/23/pressurised-vs-non-pressurised-baskets

basket you use now is a single wall or double wall! Machine may have come with both? Under basket is there a little plastic insert ?

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-grinders/products/eureka-mignon-manuale-50mm-flat-burr-on-demand-grinder


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Depends on the exact model of baby some are a classic in a plastic case, I too would say grinder £259 gets you a mignon which is the entry point for espresso grinders, that and 9bar opv (may or may not be possible on your machine) is the best bang for buck after that it's fine tuning technique, baskets, tampers, pid etc
> 
> is this your machine https://www.mrbean2cup.co.uk/spare-parts/gaggia/gaggia-new-baby-06-class-sin031m-ri8157
> 
> ...


 Yep that's the exact machine. It comes with the little black insert that goes in the portafilter under the basket.

Do you think it's worth upgrading to a classic or similar in that case?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That means you're using a pressurised basket. The good news is once you upgrade the grinder to one of those already mentioned, you can use standard non pressurised baskets and will notice a huge difference to your coffee. Choices are IMS, VST or just a cheap 58mm basket to get you going.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

SvenGB said:


> Yep that's the exact machine. It comes with the little black insert that goes in the portafilter under the basket.
> 
> Do you think it's worth upgrading to a classic or similar in that case?


 Maybe further down the line, it's an 11bar machine with a fixed opv so you should see 10 bar ish at the portafilter interested to test it, but a basic single wall basket and a grinder will be plenty to set you on your journey


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks guys, will look at some grinders then.

How's the Iberital MC2? Is it a bit too low end?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

General consensus is it's not great and is the "value" or "basic" end of the range the mignon is the recommended entry point or a used commercial unit there are other options but all are a compromise.

rancilio Rocky

ascaso mini/Francino piccino

gaggi mdf

wilfa uniform/svart (not ideal for espresso)


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

@SvenGB an option

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56764-fs-eureka-mignon-manuale-50mm-flat-burr-on-demand-grinder/?do=embed


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

HDAV said:


> @SvenGB an option
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56764-fs-eureka-mignon-manuale-50mm-flat-burr-on-demand-grinder/?do=embed


 Spotted that, but needed ot get my post count to 5 before i could message him. This one might do it!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

SvenGB said:


> Spotted that, but needed ot get my post count to 5 before i could message him. This one might do it!


 Seems you are there now 👍


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

@SvenGB had a read here still £50 of budget left 😉 also a rancilio Silvia steam wand may help with the milk not fitted one to that age baby but think it might be possible.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55348-tamper-distributor-or-both/?do=embed


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Flog it all and buy a Pavoni 😁


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

HDAV said:


> @SvenGB had a read here still £50 of budget left 😉 also a rancilio Silvia steam wand may help with the milk not fitted one to that age baby but think it might be possible.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55348-tamper-distributor-or-both/?do=embed


 Thanks again, will have a good read. I've got the wand upgrade already, its definitely better but i feel like its not quite there yet.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry didn't remember you had the wand upgrade some people have had an improvement by fitting a hotter steam stat £10 or pid £94


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

Grinder arriving in a couple days for the FS section of this forum, Motta tamper ready to order, and now just for the basket - is this the right one? Will it just work with my gaggia portafilter? https://blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-accessories/products/ims-competition-series-16-20g


----------

